# Watch Stands



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

After admiring all the photo's you guys take on this site I have started taking an interest in photography.

I think I am getting a handle on reflections but all my pics have to be taken of the watch lying flat.

What I need is some way of stading the watch up. Some of you guys seem to have a a c shaped insert that you use to stand the watch up. Where can I get a hold of something like that?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

good idea cheers


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Be careful when searching for watch stands; there are so many out there. The most important thing IMO is to have a large or heavy enough base so the watch doesn't fall over,

Some of the hard plastic models are difficult to fit watches with metal bands on and the watch slips down. Also, based on the shape, some may put a mark on the watch or band if you're not really careful puting them on or taking them off.

I've had mixed success with a T bar but have to use Museum Gel on the back of the watch to keep it from slipping.

I've had the best luck with some that are thin metal covered with black felt and have a C shaped holder coming out of the base that can be adjusted to fit various size watches. They also help adjust the watch to avoid reflections.

I've found the two piece models that fit into a base of varying shape and size are the most expensive and the least effective.

Good luck


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Worth thinking about.

Cheers


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a few spare acrylic ones. You can have one with my compliments if you want one.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> I have a few spare acrylic ones. You can have one with my compliments if you want one.


Seamaster73.

What a freindly gesture thanks.

I should already have one winging its way here not sure when it will arive. I ordered a few bits from a german watch site and noticed they sold them as well so I tagged one on the order for a couple of euros.

Phil


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

You could also try asking your local jeweller, I have done in the past and been given a couple of old ones from a previous promotion. No longer suitable for their window but ideal for home use or modifying.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Regarding these acrylic watch stands, anyone got a couple going spare?


----------

